# Bra strap causing pinched nerve in shoulder



## RoseGarden

I think I have figured out why I have had a painful shoulder and shooting pain and numbness down my arm and hand for the past several months.... I believe my bra strap is cutting into my shoulder and pinching a nerve. Duh. I have been walking around yesterday and today with the strap pushed down over my shoulder on that side, and the pain is just about gone. Duh.


----------



## culpeper

If your bra strap is putting that much pressure on your shoulder, you might need to find a bra that actually fits you properly. Support should come from other areas besides the shoulder-strap. If you've never had a proper bra-fitting, or a really well-fitting bra, you could be in for a very pleasant surprise!


----------



## ET1 SS

This may be a female issue, and I may be a stupid guy; but, may I suggest, that first you go into a high priced store and ask for a proper fitting, then may I suggest that you look for bras that have wide [WIDE] shoulder straps.

I have carried heavy belts with a radio, gun, ammo, cuffs, latex glove pouch, all suspended from a over-the-shoulder harness, and I could well imagine that if the shoulder straps were as narrow as most bras have, it would have been painful.

Proper fit is important [IMHO], but so is spreading out the weight onto a wider area on the shoulder.

Okay, now you can ignore the stupid male.


----------



## anniew

Have you tried sports bras...they are so much more comfortable.
Ann


----------



## wildhorse

I hate bras. Ever since I broke my back they hurt. They put pressure in the exact spot that I broke my back in....I wonder if wearing them just cuts down on circulation or just pressure. Id definitely get some that are comfortable and only wear them when you have to and see if it doesn't help.


----------



## Sweetgal

I use the bras with the wider straps. Some even have gel in them for comfort. I had some off and on pain with the skinny straps and since I've switched to the comfort straps it's been way better.
It depends on how big you are but it could also be a problem of your cup size. I know my sister is way bigger than I am and has had back and shoulder pain all her adult life because of their weight. 
Sweets


----------



## RoseGarden

Can't go braless.... well, I could, but.... :baby04: I am rather... I carry a lot of weight up there, KWIM? Can't afford reduction surgery. I have always bought really nice, well-fitting underwire bras, my ex MIL worked in a shop that fitted women with bras and also prosthetics after surgery, so she showed me what to look for in regard to how a bra properly fits. I have support from the sides and underneath also, as properly fitted, but I think I may need wider straps too. 

Have had some pain today but I was working outside most of the day lifting heavy stuff and then I knitted most of the evening, so it's pretty sore.


----------



## culpeper

You do a lot of heavy lifting, and you do a lot of knitting?? Might be well worth a check at the doctor for Repetitive Strain Injury. This is far more serious than most people will have you believe. In many cases it can actually destroy nerves, which transfers pain to other areas. A dead nerve can never be fixed. If RSI is suspected, ask your doctor to send you to an occupational therapist, who will be able to give you very helpful advice on how to exercise in ways which will prevent destroying the nerves, using muscles in the wrong ways, etc.


----------



## largentdepoche

I have a super heavy chest (whee genetics lol!) and I can't wear ANY supportive bras. I wear "sleeper bras" or comfort bras. Sure I may sag to my knees when I'm older but it's well worth it, my back can't stand hauling these babies around in any supportive constricting bra.

Kat


----------



## homeschoolmama

RoseGarden said:


> Can't go braless.... well, I could, but.... :baby04: I am rather... I carry a lot of weight up there, KWIM? Can't afford reduction surgery. I have always bought really nice, well-fitting underwire bras, my ex MIL worked in a shop that fitted women with bras and also prosthetics after surgery, so she showed me what to look for in regard to how a bra properly fits. I have support from the sides and underneath also, as properly fitted, but I think I may need wider straps too.
> 
> Have had some pain today but I was working outside most of the day lifting heavy stuff and then I knitted most of the evening, so it's pretty sore.


 I have that same pain in my shoulder, and have had for years. I never thought it was due to bra straps, and I am not a b cup either. I have a disc in my neck that is bad and physical therapy has done wonders for my pain. It was every day and miserable. I am now pain free for the first time in months. See your doctor and see what he/she says. Just my two cents. Gina


----------



## ellebeaux

Look at www.titlenine.com for a great selection of bras for all different sizes of active women. My mom and I recommend them to all our friends!


----------



## suburbanite

You might want to google 'brachial plexus' to look at how the arm is innervated.

The bra strap can't reach the nerves from where it sits. But what it can do, is interfere with the muscles that keep your arm snug in the shoulder socket. The muscles fatigue, your shoulder joint could sublux (almost but not quite dislocate), this stretches the nerve, and whammo!

If that is what is happening, then replacing the bra is one part of the solution. The other part would be doing some kind of exercise to strengthen your shoulder muscles and keep your arm from subluxing and stretching the nerves.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

ok so i have yet to convince my own wife of this exept ocationaly but it seems to me that the answer is clear don't ware one


----------



## Jaclynne

ellebeaux said:


> Look at www.titlenine.com for a great selection of bras for all different sizes of active women. My mom and I recommend them to all our friends!


There are some nice looking bras at this site and reasonably priced, unfortunately they don't carry a cup size large enough.



_"suburbanite - You might want to google 'brachial plexus' to look at how the arm is innervated.

The bra strap can't reach the nerves from where it sits. But what it can do, is interfere with the muscles that keep your arm snug in the shoulder socket. The muscles fatigue, your shoulder joint could sublux (almost but not quite dislocate), this stretches the nerve, and whammo!

If that is what is happening, then replacing the bra is one part of the solution. The other part would be doing some kind of exercise to strengthen your shoulder muscles and keep your arm from subluxing and stretching the nerves. _ "

Thanks, surbanite, that's good information. 

I wear a wide shoulder, front hook bra, and at home just unhook it. It relieves the weight on my shoulders, but is easy to get back in in case of 'company'.

Halo


----------



## RoseGarden

Was at the doctor today for other reasons, and brought up the issue of my shoulder. She looked, pressed into my shoulder groove while twisting around my arm, pressed around my shoulderblade in back, etc., and said that it could well be nerve problems, and to try wider bra straps to see if that helps. I have been keeping the strap pushed down which has helped tremendously. It had been so bad it was keeping me awake at nights, and was hard to find a comfortable sleeping position, it just ached no matter what I did. It has been much improved. I am going to buy a new bra with wider straps this weekend.

I'd love to go bra-less in theory, but in reality I can't stand feeling 'loose' for very long. I know that sounds crazy, but I can't stand the jiggling and all that. I have to feel supported. Sleeping is ok, but not just around the house.


----------

